# Burton Cummings Guitars



## Imij (May 22, 2007)

I saw Bachman and Cummings last night on TV on their First Time Around special. I couldn't help noticing Cummings' was playing a semi-acoustic for several numbers. Does anyone know what it was?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

That would be easy......only if a regular contributor on this board was........say, oh like in the band. :tongue: None 

oh frogrick......where are yooooooooooo?

Andy :rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> That would be easy......only if a regular contributor on this board was........say, oh like in the band. :tongue: None
> 
> oh frogrick......where are yooooooooooo?
> 
> Andy :rockon:


 
LOL. We need a paging function. I guess you could PM him.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Epiphone Casino?*

I caught the tail end of that show last night...the headstock on the guitar he played during No Time was labelled Epiphone. It wasn't an overly ornate guitar, which leads me to believe it may have been the hollow body Casino model. That is my guess...what do I win if I'm right? :tongue: 

http://www.epiphone.com/default.asp?ProductID=5&CollectionID=1


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

IF it was new, it may have been the elitist model:

http://www.epiphone.com/elitist/casino.htm


----------



## Imij (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Lolligagger.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

It was my MIK Epiphone Casino.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

FrogRick12 said:


> It was my MIK Epiphone Casino.


Not to derail the thread but wondering if you're a member of the Carpet Frogs?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Back from the dead!


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was a member of The Carpet Frogs from 1994 to 2012.


----------

